# JJ White Bass ?



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

I have not seen many reports this year and was wondering if anybody been catching anything . I have a back injury from car accident and now it feeling better since I have been in therapy. Im ready to go fishing now but Im not sure if its worth making a trip.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I probably had 6-7 trips this year and never found any concentrations of them, strange year for some reason, they were not where I have traditonally caught them that's for sure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It still might be a bit early even though the red bud trees are in bloom, which is usually a sure sign they are spawning. The every other day cold fronts may have pushed them back on their schedule a little despite the warm weather a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Texas_Mudder (Jan 21, 2012)

They have been pretty steady up here in the Carthage area of the Sabine...


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks guys..the last couple of years I have caught them earlier December and January. I usually stop fishing for them in March and start back fishing Saltwater. The trout should be moving in.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Saltwaterfishin_Kris said:


> Thanks guys..the last couple of years I have caught them earlier December and January. I usually stop fishing for them in March and start back fishing Saltwater. The trout should be moving in.


Heard about your accident on facebook. No big numbers up the creek yet. Been catching hog trout last month (February). 14 one trip & seven the next.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Finally caught a white out of spring/cypress...only one though


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

Rip I wish I was there... I saw a picture of a 8lb Trout caught a Rollover last week so hopefully I can catch a hog like that this year.My biggest trout I caught last year was 5 pounds but my personal best is a 9.5 lb. Im thinking about hitting some Saltwater over Spring Break if I can find a vehicle before then. If not I will be car shopping and probably hitting up JJ and my little Crappie spot if they are there.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Saltwaterfishin_Kris said:


> Rip I wish I was there... I saw a picture of a 8lb Trout caught a Rollover last week so hopefully I can catch a hog like that this year.My biggest trout I caught last year was 5 pounds but my personal best is a 9.5 lb. Im thinking about hitting some Saltwater over Spring Break if I can find a vehicle before then. If not I will be car shopping and probably hitting up JJ and my little Crappie spot if they are there.


If you are looking for a Toyota, hit me up!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I have been several times in the kayak since dec and havent caught a thing. I dont think there was much of a run this year because everyone I spoke with werent getting the numbers they usually catch. I did see a few full stringers in late january in cypress creek but that was it. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwaterfishin_Kris (Aug 12, 2005)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> If you are looking for a Toyota, hit me up!


Im still looking so what do you have? and where you at right now Im just shopping around.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

My buddy and I hit cypress to test our hobie sport kayaks. In at 1:30pm out at 5pm. Caught 4 nice sized straggler wb and released about 5 yellows. The water is infested with yellows.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

hopn said:


> My buddy and I hit cypress to test our hobie sport kayaks. In at 1:30pm out at 5pm. Caught 4 nice sized straggler wb and released about 5 yellows. The water is infested with yellows.


The yellows are everywhere. Had several eat a 10" worm on Rayburn last year.the bait is bigger than they are.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Had yellows in Luces Bayou this weekend too.

I went over to JJ Park Sunday. I was parked outside the main gate at 7:30AM hoping to beat the rain. The park manager come pulling in at 7:50AM and pulled up next to me..."You look like you're ready to do something!" "I smiled and said I was trying to beat the rain. He unlocked the gate and I parked and took off at a quick walk. I got about half way to the creek and I could see the darker clouds moving in and then the temperature dropped quickly. I picked up the pace and finally got set up and line in the water. On my 3rd cast I caught a nice 15" channel cat. Then the drizzling started. Well, being the desperado (thats spanish for desperate btw) bank fisherman I am, I stuck it out. The winds picked up. All of a sudden I heard a thunderous CRACK! and look across the creek just in time to see a dead tree get blown in half. That got me thinking a little so I turned around to look at my own side of the bank. Yep...big ol' dead tree right above me. Heh. I tiptoed away from that area quick. Busted my butt 3 times on the slick grassy slope and almost slide off into the creek each one. It had to have been hilarious for anyone watching to see the crazy dude running up and down the bank in the wind and rain slipping and sliding...and the best part...SPRAWLING on the bank to get a grip before sliding off. Aw man. The things I'm willing to put myself through. I get back to a safe zone (flat) and fish in the rain. It was cool because I was able to see a reflection of the underwater terrain in the area I was fishing when the rain and wind kicked up. The deeper areas looked like oil slicks because they were much less disturbed. AH-HA! I cast in the deeper channel and latched onto a BIG ONE while it was raining! I was so excited and pulled to get it to the surface. As soon as it hit the surface of the water it snapped it's head and broke my line like it was cotton candy. It splashed up top and looked over 2' long. Aw man it was heavy. I screwed up and got too aggressive with a 10lb. test. It all happened in a matter of 8 seconds I'm sure. It was quick. I fish that hole until I run out of bait (I only had a few pieces of shrimp to begin with). I walked out of there at 11AM with 3 keepers, a big one that got away and about 5 or 6 throw backs. The bite was on when I left.

Morning Cats.jpg









SO...I go home and show my wife. She is ready to go so I change into some dry clothes, eat some lunch and we were off. I put her on the spot and she caught 6 keepers. I went down the channel and latched onto ANOTHER BIG ONE! This time I was trying to keep the rod low to the water and just reel. It was working. It felt like dead weight just coming my way with the occasional mouth jerking along the way. I was AMPED! I started looking around and saw this beach area that I could possibly drag him up on. I had the net but it wasn't near me. I start walking over to the beach area and that's where I messed up AGAIN! When I made the decision to go over to the beach it was too late. As I walked over there I did not notice that my line was changing direction because I had already reeled this thing in too close to be moving anywhere. As soon as my line changed angle the thing laid down on the bottom...right at my feet! I decided to just keep tension on the line but it decided to snap it's head and break my line with ease. I was soooo sick. If I had just kept the momentum coming at me instead of changing directions I may have had a chance. It was a good day.

Afternoon Cats.jpg


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

We also found a snapping turtle out there who had a hook stuck in it's mouth. It looked like the fisherman had cut the hook in half and left it stuck through the roof of it's mouth and poking it's left eye internally. I had noticed the turtle while fishing and stepped over it numerous times up and down the bank. WHen we were leaving that afternoon I picked it up to show my wife. That's when I saw this half hook. I couldn't just leave it there with a rusting hook stuck in it's mouth. I took as much care as I could and got the hook out. It bled some. I know it lost that one eye. I peeled a pile of shrimp and left it in front of the turtle and prayed for a quick recovery. I felt terrible about it. I can't understand how folks could be so self absorbed that they wouldn't take the time to remove that hook when they did it. Terrible.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I ran out to JJ Park yesterday evening and did a little fishing. Couldn't get a nibble jigging so I soon turned to the catfish. The bite was good. Caught about 5 in an hour but only kept 1. Ate him last night. Heh. 

In the past I have had something out there break my line twice after hooking into it. This made me go out and buy heavier line and I bought one of those $12 Shimano rods that Academy had on sale recently. It was a 7' medium with fast action. Felt great in my hands but kinda heavy after a while. Anyway, I hooked into something yesterday twice, but this time it did not have a chance to break my line. The first time I got a bite it grabbed the bait, jerked it's head a little and then just sat down. I couldn't budge it. I walked up and down the bank, rod bent over. Nothing. So I started pulling the line and rod straight at me as if snagged, pop, it let go and took my bait. I baited back up and cast in the same general area. It wasn't long until BAM! my rod bent over again and I could feel the fight. IT LAID DOWN AGAIN. This time after a couple of tugs...I broke my cheapo rod in half...then it spit out the bait and I drug the line and leader back in by hand. 

Recommendations on a good catfish rod that won't break the bank? Maybe $40-$60 range? Or am I setting myself up for another break?

Thanks


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a big snapper is yanking your chain...lol Thats what they do! They will bite on and just lay on the bottom. If your fishing near the bottom with a bobber you will see your bobber drop down 6 or so inches under the water and just sit there. They are hard headed and no matter how many times you hook them they will latch right on again. They will also have a good time with your stringered fish if you have any...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Yort69 said:


> Sounds like a big snapper is yanking your chain...lol Thats what they do! They will bite on and just lay on the bottom. If your fishing near the bottom with a bobber you will see your bobber drop down 6 or so inches under the water and just sit there. They are hard headed and no matter how many times you hook them they will latch right on again. They will also have a good time with your stringered fish if you have any...


How does someone deal with that type of behavior? Do you just wait them out? This thing seemed to be able to clean my hook at will and pick his teeth with it. I even considered jumping in after my rod broke and noodlin' the sum****. Heh. Not really. No way. But really, it was like I couldn't get the hook to set or something.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL, Yup, its a snapper. Best thing to do is just find another area to fish if you go back and he's there because he will keep hooking up and breaking your line/rods etc...From what you have already said, its a big one and you will most likely never get him out of the water anyway...



Bankin' On It said:


> How does someone deal with that type of behavior? Do you just wait them out? This thing seemed to be able to clean my hook at will and pick his teeth with it. I even considered jumping in after my rod broke and noodlin' the sum****. Heh. Not really. No way. But really, it was like I couldn't get the hook to set or something.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Yort69 said:


> LOL, Yup, its a snapper. Best thing to do is just find another area to fish if you go back and he's there because he will keep hooking up and breaking your line/rods etc...From what you have already said, its a big one and you will most likely never get him out of the water anyway...


I was afraid of that. Right in the middle of my favorite spot too. Oh well, at least it exposed the rod as being kinda flemsy for being so heavy. Now on to search for a replacement.


----------



## Forever Fishing (May 26, 2009)

How about taking a shark rig and a come along?


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

I've caught many bull reds and big uglies on light tackle and very tight drag. It's what makes it so fun. You might be setting your drag too heavy. but if you want a really good quality rod for a reasonable price that will take a beating, try the ugly stick. Never went wrong with it and it could handle its own. Cost is about $40.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Forever Fishing said:


> How about taking a shark rig and a come along?


HAHAHA! that's a good idea.



Big Nauty said:


> I've caught many bull reds and big uglies on light tackle and very tight drag. It's what makes it so fun. You might be setting your drag too heavy. but if you want a really good quality rod for a reasonable price that will take a beating, try the ugly stick. Never went wrong with it and it could handle its own. Cost is about $40.


I needed a quick replacement and I went on and bought 2 of the 7' medium Ugly Stick Lite rods. I was at Academy for over an hour just picking up rods and putting down rods until I finally settled on these. I want to eventually upgrade to a couple of custom rods. Team Catfish rods are cool. I was admiring the Texas Wader Stix that Billistix makes. Does he do catfish rods too or just saltwater?

In the meantime I was going to geek out the uglystick with a glow in the dark tip but I couldn't find anything at Academy. Anyone know where I can buy some glow in the dark tape over the counter?


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I went over to JJ Park this evening for an hour. Caught a little channel cat and tossed it back. Went over to the Cypresswood bridge and finished out the daylight. We caught 3 nice channel cats in about 20minutes and packed it up because it was getting dark. When we were leaving I spoke with another angler who had been fishing when we got there. He told me that he caught a nice 15lb catfish upstream of the bridge. I haven't explored that area yet so I am looking forward to it. I located a trail folks use to go that way instead of walking the bank. I think I'll walk the bank first. Where ya at Alan? Let's do this! Heh.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just tell me when bro!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

alanmacias541 said:


> Just tell me when bro!!!


Will do. I'm heading back out to lnd once more Saturday if that sludge moves through by Wednesday night. I'm hoping for good news but who knows. If it's jacked up, I was thinking about setting some limb/ pole lines out in spring creek. I need to make the poles first though. I'll let you know if I do.

Well I ran out to Cypresswood bridge before the rain this evening curious to see if the white bass are still around. I didn't catch any but I did catch 2 small crappie so heads up everyone... they are moving in! I caught them on my white bass set up. 2 chartreuse triple tail grubs fished slow on the bottom. I threw a bobber on but couldn't get their attention. The slow retrieve just off the bottom was the trick. Had several hits but couldn't set a few of them. Caught 1 channel cat. All were too small to keep (8" crappie, 10" cat).


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I couldn't stand my new bank line poles just sitting in a corner so I did something about it. I ran out to Cypresswood bridge and set 5 of them. 15 hooks in the water soaking right now. I put chicken liver in cut up panty hose to make it sexy. Heh. FYI...1 small bucket of chicken livers will do @ 15 3/0 hooks.

The creek was up about 3 feet but the owl poop line was about 6 feet. The silt left after the water receeded is slick man. Woo. Like owl poop. Heh. I learned a few do's and don't's on how to transport my set ups so I'm not wasting an hour untangling a knot as big as my fist. I'll pick them up in the morning and report back!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I collected my lines this morning. 1 decent channel cat. It was hooked on THE ONLY hook that I didn't bag the liver but just put it straight on the hook. What does it all mean?! Heh. I thought the creek flow would maybe push some bait and the cats to the banks but all other hooks were empty.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey y'all...I went out to the Cypresswood bridge Friday night and set up my _new and improved_ throw lines (thanks Sunbeam). They handled great. Like a Corvette compared to a Pinto. Out of my 10 hooks I caught 1 keeper channel cat. I brought my R&R when I picked the poles up Saturday morning to do a little more catfishing at first light. To my surprise I couldn't get a catfish to bite but I did land a 13" white bass on my 2nd cast using dead shrimp! What the heck are THEY still doing there?

I also found out what most likely robbed my other 9 hooks. Baby crappie (about 4" long). I caught several of them that morning and finally gave up. They are excellent at pulling shrimp off a hook.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I set out my throw lines this evening over at the Cypresswood bridge. I used some frozen shad I bought from Academy on one and CJ's shrimp/crawdad punch bait on the other. Aw man that stuff stinks. I used a glove but it didn't help. Still smellin' it after 4 washes. 

The water was up of course. I don't know if anything will hit 'em the way the current was clicking along. It started to lightning so i headed home. Hopefully I can check them in the morning. If the rain lets up. I'll report back!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nada...well 1 little cat on the punch bait. I fished from 8:30 to 11:00...not even a nibble. I saw several gar rolling. The current blew 7 different set ups into trees before I faced it. Heh. Heading to Lake Livingston Park bulkheads this afternoon. Major solunar period at 1:30 or so and a new moon. I will be having my hook and lime map WITH me this time. Heh. Man I hope this works out. Make ya mad enough to do something drastic like buy a boat. Lol


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Bankin' On It said:


> I Aw man that stuff stinks. I used a glove but it didn't help. *Still smellin' it after 4 washes*.
> !


Try washing your hands with a little full strength bleach. Be careful if you have any cuts. Rinse it very very well with water. It even takes out 95% of that lovely fresh-shad-in-the-morning aroma. Give it a try. Can't take credit for this. The idea came from Crappie Tracker.


----------

